# Anyone using cams to record passengers?



## Woody Mornings

I've considered getting a forward facing cam for accident documentation and one for the inside to protect against any passenger issues.

Anyone doing this? Cam recommendations greatly appreciated.


----------



## Just Some Guy

Just make sure there's no audio recording, or you may be violating "wiretapping" laws.


----------



## Sancho737

I never gave the inside camera much thought until last weekend. 

I got a Lyft ping for a house near UCR around 1:30am. Once there I press arrived and wait a few moments when this very attractive coed wearing a very skimpy bikini comes to my car and asks if I'm so&so's ride and tell her yes. She says she'll be right out and 3 minutes later another cute coed in a bikini is walking another bikini clad coed who has had a bit too much to drink. They both get in the back seat and ask me to take them to their apartment about 2 miles away. 

They're sitting very close to each other on one side of the backseat because they're a bit cold so I offer the heater and even a blanket from the trunk but they say they're ok. We arrive at their complex gate and offer to drive them much closer their apt but neither has a place on them for the gate clicker. So I drop them off there and wish them a good night. As they both walk away and around the corner, it hits me that if something happens to either of these two bikini clad coeds between the gate and their apartment...no matter how far that is from the gate...I'm the last identifiable person with them.

So, if anyone has a recommendation for a 2 channel dash camera please send it my way.


----------



## BeachBum

Sancho737 said:


> I never gave the inside camera much thought until last weekend.
> 
> I got a Lyft ping for a house near UCR around 1:30am. Once there I press arrived and wait a few moments when this very attractive coed wearing a very skimpy bikini comes to my car and asks if I'm so&so's ride and tell her yes. She says she'll be right out and 3 minutes later another cute coed in a bikini is walking another bikini clad coed who has had a bit too much to drink. They both get in the back seat and ask me to take them to their apartment about 2 miles away.
> 
> They're sitting very close to each other on one side of the backseat because they're a bit cold so I offer the heater and even a blanket from the trunk but they say they're ok. We arrive at their complex gate and offer to drive them much closer their apt but neither has a place on them for the gate clicker. So I drop them off there and wish them a good night. As they both walk away and around the corner, it hits me that if something happens to either of these two bikini clad coeds between the gate and their apartment...no matter how far that is from the gate...I'm the last identifiable person with them.
> 
> So, if anyone has a recommendation for a 2 channel dash camera please send it my way.


If you're considering getting a camera because three hot chicks in bikini's got in your car you've got my vote for Uber perv of the year. Wait till you get a couple of naked girls. They're just another fare.


----------



## Sean O'Gorman

I had a crappy $17 dash cam, and replaced it with the A118 on Amazon yesterday. Seems decent so far.

No real need for an inside camera. If I *really* needed video of what's going on inside the car, I'd just have a background recording app going on my phone. :shrug:


----------



## painfreepc

Sancho737 said:


> I never gave the inside camera much thought until last weekend.
> 
> I got a Lyft ping for a house near UCR around 1:30am. Once there I press arrived and wait a few moments when this very attractive coed wearing a very skimpy bikini comes to my car and asks if I'm so&so's ride and tell her yes. She says she'll be right out and 3 minutes later another cute coed in a bikini is walking another bikini clad coed who has had a bit too much to drink. They both get in the back seat and ask me to take them to their apartment about 2 miles away.
> 
> They're sitting very close to each other on one side of the backseat because they're a bit cold so I offer the heater and even a blanket from the trunk but they say they're ok. We arrive at their complex gate and offer to drive them much closer their apt but neither has a place on them for the gate clicker. So I drop them off there and wish them a good night. As they both walk away and around the corner, it hits me that if something happens to either of these two bikini clad coeds between the gate and their apartment...no matter how far that is from the gate...I'm the last identifiable person with them.
> 
> So, if anyone has a recommendation for a 2 channel dash camera please send it my way.


I have cam, bars and casinos like throwing drink man and women in to back seats of taxis, and as you said something happens just what, you are the last person seen with that person, bars will sometimes take your driver license number, casinos have video of client getting in your car, I have had offices at San Manuel casino come to my taxi days later after dropping off a client and ask where I drop passenger, because of a problem inside casino involving that passenger.


----------



## painfreepc

BeachBum said:


> If you're considering getting a camera because three hot chicks in bikini's got in your car you've got my vote for Uber perv of the year. Sounds like you're uncomfortable with your sexuality and don't trust yourself. Wait till you get a couple of naked girls. They're just another fare. Most of us are adults here and we've seen it all before.


When the police ask have you seen this missing young lady last known to be in your car,

Just talk to the offices about how comfortable you are with your sexuality.


----------



## Sancho737

BeachBum said:


> If you're considering getting a camera because three hot chicks in bikini's got in your car you've got my vote for Uber perv of the year. Sounds like you're uncomfortable with your sexuality and don't trust yourself. Wait till you get a couple of naked girls. They're just another fare. Most of us are adults here and we've seen it all before.


Sorry BeachBum if you interpreted my post as a letter to Penthouse. I'm very comfortable with my sexuality and trust myself just fine. But thank you for your no cost psychological assessment.

Let me be more clear...if something had happened to those two girls as they walked from the gate to their apartment I imagine I'd be the first suspect in an investigation. If you think a car impound at LAX is inconvenient I imagine this would be many times worse regardless of my innocence. Suppose one of them decided they wanted to light a joint in the backseat in which I'd tell her to put it out immediately and perhaps even throw them out. Then they go to the whole "I'll show that a-hole Lyft driver" and accuse me of doing something stupid. Forget innocent until proven guilty. I imagine authorities will take the word of two college girl victims over that of their 46 year old driver first. I think the cabin facing cam would easily show I did nothing wrong in my car and the forward facing dash cam would show them going through the gate and out of view.

The cam would be a way to just cover my own butt.


----------



## Sancho737

painfreepc said:


> When the police ask have you seen this missing young lady last known to be in your car,
> 
> Just talk to the offices about how comfortable you are with your sexuality.


Right?


----------



## Sydney Uber

Sancho737 said:


> Right?


If after sharing a reefer they start expressing their mutual appreciation of each other - could i have the distribution rights of the Video? Lol


----------



## painfreepc

If you get cam, get window stickers that tell passengers you are recording.

The red sticker on the right front passenger window, tells my clients I am recording video.


----------



## BeachBum

Sydney Uber said:


> If after sharing a reefer they start expressing their mutual appreciation of each other - could i have the distribution rights of the Video? Lol


Now that's a legitimate reason to install video!


----------



## BeachBum

Sancho737 said:


> Sorry BeachBum if you interpreted my post as a letter to Penthouse. I'm very comfortable with my sexuality and trust myself just fine. But thank you for your no cost psychological assessment.
> 
> Let me be more clear...if something had happened to those two girls as they walked from the gate to their apartment I imagine I'd be the first suspect in an investigation. If you think a car impound at LAX is inconvenient I imagine this would be many times worse regardless of my innocence. Suppose one of them decided they wanted to light a joint in the backseat in which I'd tell her to put it out immediately and perhaps even throw them out. Then they go to the whole "I'll show that a-hole Lyft driver" and accuse me of doing something stupid. Forget innocent until proven guilty. I imagine authorities will take the word of two college girl victims over that of their 46 year old driver first. I think the cabin facing cam would easily show I did nothing wrong in my car and the forward facing dash cam would show them going through the gate and out of view.
> 
> The cam would be a way to just cover my own butt.


Hey Sancho, rereading my reply, it came across pretty harsh. I didn't mean it as a personal attack on you, it's just that I get tired of people having to justify their every move nowadays. Cameras in the workplace are one of my pet peeves.


----------



## TrafficSlayer

Just Some Guy said:


> Just make sure there's no audio recording, or you may be violating "wiretapping" laws.


Wiretapping laws vary state to state. Check your state laws to see if you are in a single party consent state.


----------



## David Madrid

Sancho737 said:


> I never gave the inside camera much thought until last weekend.
> 
> I got a Lyft ping for a house near UCR around 1:30am. Once there I press arrived and wait a few moments when this very attractive coed wearing a very skimpy bikini comes to my car and asks if I'm so&so's ride and tell her yes. She says she'll be right out and 3 minutes later another cute coed in a bikini is walking another bikini clad coed who has had a bit too much to drink. They both get in the back seat and ask me to take them to their apartment about 2 miles away.
> 
> They're sitting very close to each other on one side of the backseat because they're a bit cold so I offer the heater and even a blanket from the trunk but they say they're ok. We arrive at their complex gate and offer to drive them much closer their apt but neither has a place on them for the gate clicker. So I drop them off there and wish them a good night. As they both walk away and around the corner, it hits me that if something happens to either of these two bikini clad coeds between the gate and their apartment...no matter how far that is from the gate...I'm the last identifiable person with them.
> 
> So, if anyone has a recommendation for a 2 channel dash camera please send it my way.


Come on man this is not playboy forum


----------



## David Madrid

Sancho737 said:


> Sorry BeachBum if you interpreted my post as a letter to Penthouse. I'm very comfortable with my sexuality and trust myself just fine. But thank you for your no cost psychological assessment.
> 
> Let me be more clear...if something had happened to those two girls as they walked from the gate to their apartment I imagine I'd be the first suspect in an investigation. If you think a car impound at LAX is inconvenient I imagine this would be many times worse regardless of my innocence. Suppose one of them decided they wanted to light a joint in the backseat in which I'd tell her to put it out immediately and perhaps even throw them out. Then they go to the whole "I'll show that a-hole Lyft driver" and accuse me of doing something stupid. Forget innocent until proven guilty. I imagine authorities will take the word of two college girl victims over that of their 46 year old driver first. I think the cabin facing cam would easily show I did nothing wrong in my car and the forward facing dash cam would show them going through the gate and out of view.
> 
> The cam would be a way to just cover my own butt.


Ironic perv answer did anyone say penthouse. ....ah so you keep this in your car.


----------



## Jeff212

Wiretapping might not apply in Ubernomics..... Your not a taxi, your just giving. "Bud" a ride.... Your ride sharing..... ....


----------



## nicholsj100

In colorado wiretapping is legal, as long as one party knows the conversation is being recorded, it could be the person doing the recording. If I have a suspecious incident or a rider that makes me feel uncomfortable I start the forward facing camera on my Uber phone and let it record till they get out.


----------



## Sean O'Gorman

It's not wiretapping when the recording party is present.

I only ever had one rider complain about the dashcam invading on his privacy and I offered to delete the whole SD card at the end of the ride. Was still rated 5 stars.


----------



## grams777

Another close call. Car pulled out from parked position on curb. I swerved to miss. I noticed from the rear view mirror, the car was actually doing a u turn from the curb. No signal or anything that I could tell.

It's all over within about 1 second. Watch the wide angle on the left.

Most of the problems I catch seem to be outside. But I can turn the cameras inwards if needed on the fly plus it's always capturing audio.

Generally I would recommend that as the default setup (depending on your state laws).


----------



## IEUber

Just Some Guy said:


> Just make sure there's no audio recording, or you may be violating "wiretapping" laws.


Your good to go
If you place something in your car that states "video and Audio recording in progress"


----------



## Russell

Is it just me - I can't see what you mean???

Cameras in vehicles - a sticker advising you are recording and implied consent covers you in almost anyplace in the world.

It's what you use it for that becomes the biggest issue legally

to protect yourself - absolutely! would a court let you use it, depends on probative value which often equals YES

Better to have been protected than have no proof of innocence - Uber could always start a policy, oh hang on - that would mean kinda regulation... LOL

X - oh dear - what a scam!

Most taxis have safety measures in them already and often as prescribed by law

Limo companies traditionally have mostly regular customers so less of an issue - Uber X - well as an entirely illegal service in almost every place they operate (and that's all I'm referring to) simply should be shut down. Educate the drivers on how to earn more by getting a licence to drive on black is the way to go... Uber misleads most of them by saying it's a grey area or they are talking with the relevant authorities - what a load of nonsense... they just want the biggest market so ignore the law and cut corners and save massive $ which equals being the most competitive!

and the winner is.....


drum roll....

drum roll....


UBER!!!


----------



## Just Some Guy

Russell said:


> Educate the drivers on how to earn more by getting a licence to drive on black is the way to go...


Except that in most US cities, Uber is not accepting any more Black...


----------



## Sean O'Gorman

I wasn't driving Uber last night, but my girlfriend and I were coming home from dinner when a kid on a black bike, dressed in dark clothes and wearing a black hat (but was white) darted across traffic and into my path. Glad I missed him, but that incident alone made a dashcam worth installing. Too bad it didn't catch him giving me the finger after I later on the horn.


----------



## driveLA

i dont like people recording me or taking pictures of me so wouldn't do that to my riders. im aware of the reasons why you would want to do that but i like riders to be themselves and comfortable. a camera would negate that. especially since i like to enjoy and joke around with my passengers how i see fit most of the time.

having a camera in the car would introduce an element of creepiness as well.

a forward facing camera with no audio is not a bad idea though.


----------



## Sydney Uber

driveLA said:


> i dont like people recording me or taking pictures of me so wouldn't do that to my riders. im aware of the reasons why you would want to do that but i like riders to be themselves and comfortable. a camera would negate that. especially since i like to enjoy and joke around with my passengers how i see fit most of the time.
> 
> having a camera in the car would introduce an element of creepiness as well.
> 
> a forward facing camera with no audio is not a bad idea though.


Wasn't there a popular Cable TV reality show with a Cab set up with cameras?


----------



## Chicago-uber

Sydney Uber said:


> Wasn't there a popular Cable TV reality show with a Cab set up with cameras?


Cash cab


----------



## Sydney Uber

Chicago-uber said:


> Cash cab


Cash Uber just wouldn't work would it!


----------



## JJuber




----------



## grams777

JJuber said:


>


Yep, there are several other similar cases to this as well. I've already posted a few videos I've taken from mine. I point video outside, but record audio inside. I can rotate the camera pivot in seconds inside if needed. No notice required as my state is one party consent. If not, just put up a sign somewhere. It's not worth the risk driving without one IMO.


----------



## Tophat

Sounds like a good investment, better safe than sorry...if the law allows it, do it!


----------



## TrafficSlayer

JJuber said:


>


The problem with the world is that people making blatantly false accusations face no consequences. This is why we still have the "race card", the "rape card", and the "victim card"


----------



## painfreepc

TrafficSlayer said:


> The problem with the world is that people making blatantly false accusations face no consequences. This is why we still have the "race card", the "rape card", and the "victim card"


 i holp he gets every panny.


----------



## grams777

painfreepc said:


> i holp he gets every panny.


There should be criminal ramifications for making false criminal charges. The penalty of which should be the same as whatever the accused person could have got. If they are convicted of falsely accusing someone of sexual assault, for example, then they themselves should be sentenced based on the penalty for sexual assault. Instead, they are usually let go with no repercussions.


----------



## BOSsMAn

Rape and sexual assualt are some of the worst crimes there are.

Making false accusations of such are almost as bad. Sad the police ignore it despite clear evidence.


----------



## UberPissed

http://www.aapsonline.org/judicial/telephone.htm

One party v. Two party consent by state.


----------



## UL Driver SF

Problem here is no police report was made by the accusers. Once that report is filed then you show them the video. Every state has a statute against filing a false report. 

As for video recording in your car the big question is reasonable expectation to privacy. In general you have virtually none outside your home. Wire tapping laws virtually never apply because this isn't a phone call issue. 

This issue has upset many cops who are now routinely recorded by the public if for no other reason than to just tweak their nose a bit.

You should still check your local laws and post a sign. Other than that, I would not worry about it.


----------



## Mikeydz

UL Driver SF said:


> As for video recording in your car the big question is reasonable expectation to privacy. In general you have virtually none outside your home. Wire tapping laws virtually never apply because this isn't a phone call issue.


I don't know if there's a lawyer on here who can address this issue, but the way I see it, your car is your place of business. Because of that, you should be able to record audio and video of what goes on in your vehicle, regardless of one party or two party consent laws. You know if you go into a Walmart to shop you'll be under the watchful eyes of security camera. I would think the same concept applies in your vehicle while being used for hire.

Of course, posting a sticker or sign somewhere in plain view of the passengers that recording is in progress should cover any issues that might involve requiring notification and consent.


----------



## SoBeUBER

No, But I will be buying a dash cam to record any interactions with airport police!!!


----------



## UberSonic

I've had a dashcam set up for about a month now. I might get one inquiry about it per night that I drive. No one has come off as being weirded out by it. I simply explain that I have had some unfortunate interactions with previous riders that prompted me getting the dashcam. Most come across as understanding, and usually it evolves into conversations about what kind of altercation (I give general info, rough drunk decided to hug me from the passenger seat while we were on the highway) or about dashcam usage in general.

I think that having it will save me on a fare this past weekend, where we racked up a $40 fare going to a wrong address. It was completely the rider's fault on the address being wrong, but they were saying they didn't want to pay for the whole ride. Well, I have proof they gave the wrong address. I drive where I'm told to go. Nuff said. Certainly not taking an 'adjustment' on that ride that would take the fare below my expenses.

Other interesting thing is my ratings have improved since setting up the cam. Not sure why, but I have averaged 4.85 weekly, and my overall has gone up at least .01 each week.


----------



## Oscar Levant

Woody Mornings said:


> I've considered getting a forward facing cam for accident documentation and one for the inside to protect against any passenger issues.
> 
> Anyone doing this? Cam recommendations greatly appreciated.


I've been thinking of the same idea, with a switch below the dashboard. Once, I had an abusive rider, I wished that I had a cam on that one.


----------



## UberSonic

The trouble with having one that isn't always running, is that usually when you need it, you don't know that you do ahead of time.


----------



## AndyfromFinland

Hi, does anyone know of an dashcam that shoots full-hd video with good quality at *night?*
I'd like to have one shooting inside of my car. So it's lot more darker than outside, at night.
I'd also would like to buy 2channel camera, that shoots the exterior in the front and back of my car.

Do you have any recomendations about the interior-night-time-camera?

I kind of have an idea of the2ch camera I would like to buy, but havent found any good reviews 
about the night-time camera that is designed to shoot the interior of a car at night.


----------



## Go3Team

AndyfromFinland said:


> Hi, does anyone know of an dashcam that shoots full-hd video with good quality at *night?*
> I'd like to have one shooting inside of my car. So it's lot more darker than outside, at night.
> I'd also would like to buy 2channel camera, that shoots the exterior in the front and back of my car.
> 
> Do you have any recomendations about the interior-night-time-camera?
> 
> I kind of have an idea of the2ch camera I would like to buy, but havent found any good reviews
> about the night-time camera that is designed to shoot the interior of a car at night.


I have the Blackvue DR500GW it does pretty good at night.

Example:


----------



## UberSonic

AndyfromFinland said:


> Hi, does anyone know of an dashcam that shoots full-hd video with good quality at *night?*
> I'd like to have one shooting inside of my car. So it's lot more darker than outside, at night.
> I'd also would like to buy 2channel camera, that shoots the exterior in the front and back of my car.
> 
> Do you have any recomendations about the interior-night-time-camera?
> 
> I kind of have an idea of the2ch camera I would like to buy, but havent found any good reviews
> about the night-time camera that is designed to shoot the interior of a car at night.


You'd need one that either has a night-vision mode, which would probably jack up the price a lot, or one that has IR LEDs to provide illumination that is invisible to our eyes.

I simply make due with the quality I get with mine. It's only 480p resolution, but it's enough when combined with audio to get an idea of what is going on. You can always turn on a dome light if things start getting out of hand to shine some light on the situation.


----------



## AndyfromFinland

Go3team: Nice video! Not too many sidewalk-lights at that street. 
But imagine that I would have a drunken teenager in my car vomiting allover.
I'd like a camera that could see and show the vomiting or other mis-behavior to Uber, even in the light environment that is in the beginning of your video.
So that I clould demand an fare-review and present decent evidence.

UberSonic: I don't mind paying top-money from hq-products. My friend had an issue
here in Finland, where another driver slammed the rear of my friends car.
Car was registered to Estonia and It took of as soon as my friend got out of his vehicle.
We had the registerplate-number, but in the end the insurace-company took away my friends
bonuses (~800€/y) and the (whats it called?) 'your share' of the costs (~500€).
Because it can't be shown that my friend didn't cause the accident.
So in theory IF such thing happens to me, if those cameras cost me around 2600€ (over 3000$).
It's +-0€ after such accident, Nevermind the Uber-side of uses.

Problem is that after surfing the web I haven't found any dash-camera that is proven by videot that it does an decent job. Wouldn't want to buy expencive equipment blind.

Anyone any clues/hints?


----------



## Fauxknight

Been running a dash cam since before I started Uber. Dual camera, one inside and one out, very few passengers notice and most of those think its 'cool' or 'responsible'. If they ask I tell them honestly that I've always used one and it's specifically there for liability purposes, mostly accidents, but yes in case things get weird inside as well. I inform them that I don't save any video unless there is a specific reason to and eventually the camera will just record over everything else.


----------



## Woody Mornings

Fauxknight said:


> Been running a dash cam since before I started Uber. Dual camera, one inside and one out, very few passengers notice and most of those think its 'cool' or 'responsible'. If they ask I tell them honestly that I've always used one and it's specifically there for liability purposes, mostly accidents, but yes in case things get weird inside as well. I inform them that I don't save any video unless there is a specific reason to and eventually the camera will just record over everything else.


What gear are you using?


----------



## Fauxknight

Woody Mornings said:


> What gear are you using?


I'm using this one http://shop.komando.com/the-komando-dual-lens-dash-cam

Seems ok for $150 for a dual lens. What we really need are the big name stores to get one of the quality Korean or Chinese camera companies to produce some specifically for US sale (no really, there are some high quality Chinese dash cams...good enough that they have their own Chinese knock offs), our selection here in the US is sub par, both in quality and availability, and I didn't want to use a random importer to get one of the decent cameras.


----------



## Just Some Guy

Fauxknight said:


> no really, there are some high quality Chinese dash cams...good enough that they have their own Chinese knock offs


There are definitely some quality Chinese companies. Godox, and Yongnuo, to name a couple. Some of them actually sell to US companies who rebrand them, and sell at double the price (ex Cheetah Stand rebrands several Godox products).


----------

